

Story of Eden Shochat and Israel's Collaborative Investor Spreadsheet - zabramow
http://aleph.vc/the-spreadsheet/

======
eddyparkinson
Cool - Lots of simple advice in there.

I doubt we have the numbers in Adelaide to make this work, but I posted to our
FB group. Maybe ...

